# Caledonia, MI - Jeep TJ- expanding rear snowplow



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Jeep TJ- SwingWing rear snowplow

-Fits 1998-2006 Jeep TJ
- 60" (5 Feet) transport (Closed)
-108" (9 feet) Plowable (Open)
-Monarch Hydraulics
-Poly cutting edges
-Wiring 
-Toggle Switch control
-Quick Hitch design (easy on/off) Ebling manufactured
-2" Receiver hitch

$2500.00 or your BEST offer.

Located in Grand Rapids, MI 49512


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Dam. I think I want that. Not sure if I need it.
That might be an epic game changer.
Approximate weight?
I'd have to do some modifying to make it work on a YJ.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ultimate residential setup for tight spaces


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

EWSplow said:


> Dam. I think I want that. Not sure if I need it.
> That might be an epic game changer.
> Approximate weight?
> I'd have to do some modifying to make it work on a YJ.


Roughly 350# but under 400#.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Item is SOLD. Thanks


----------

